# Ford 2000 Vacuum Lines



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

1965 Ford 2000; 3 cyl; 4/1 transmission....my tractor seems to not idle high enough and is 'surging' a bit. Put most of a can of Seafoam in the gas tank and that helped a bit. I posted a question about the engine speeds on this forum and got some good advice. Also was talking to a mechanic who owns several tractors and he suggested checking to see if I had any vacuum lines that might be bad. I've looked all over the engine and don't see any vacuum lines. I'm used to them on my F150 but sure don't see any on my tractor. Does my 3 cylinder use any vacuum lines? Thanks for any input.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Marcus,

The only vacuum line that I'm aware of on a 2000 is the vacuum advance line to the distributor. You could have a leaking diaphragm? To check this, disconnect the line and plug it to see if it affects engine performance. 

Another possible source of air leakage is around the carburetor throttle plate shaft due to worn shaft and bushings? Spray some starting fluid around this opening with engine running to see if it affects performance.


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Ah! I missed that vac. line. I know my F150 runs rough as a cob if the vacuum lines are not in good shape. Will take another look and also see if the starter fluid has any effect. Many thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Marcus,

Did you find the vacuum leak?


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

No, actually no vacuum hose found attached to the distributor. Nor did I find a place to attach a hose. There is a half inch opening on the side of the distributor body but it does not appear to be a hose connection. Am I missing something??

I am taking the tractor to a mechanic today so see if they can fix the 'surging' issue and I'll confirm that there is, or is not, a vacuum to the distributor and will report back. They tell me they're backed up for a week or so so it'll be a few days before I can report the news. Thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You are apparently missing a vacuum advance diaphragm on your distributor. From what I've read, replacement diaphrams are virtually impossible to find. Ask your mechanic about this.


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

I took my 2000 to a mechanic yesterday and emailed him this morning to check the distributor as you suggested. No word yet but will report back on what he finds. Thanks.


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Got my 2000 3 cylinder gasser back from the tuneup shop couple of weeks ago and I'm happy to report that it runs much better. I asked the mechanic about the vacuum advance diaphragm which is missing and was surprised when he said that it is indeed missing but not to worry much about it. He plugged the vacuum line at the carb and said that I may find that the tractor misses a bit if I accelerate too fast but that the missing would even out in a short time. So, no vacuum action on my tractor but it's running fine and I can easily live with that. I had assumed that the vacuum advance was critical but apparently not.


----------

